# Oomph coffee maker thoughts?



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Not seen a lot about this method of making coffee on the go recently. Interested in a quick hassle free way of making good tasting coffee whilst at work or on the go. Any members here willing to share their thoughts on this brew method particularly with regards to ease of use, taste in the cup and tips for optimising brews from the device?


----------



## Dr Wu (Aug 27, 2017)

I bought one a few months back but only now getting the chance to try it out. My normal method of brewing is an Aeropress with the steel mesh so I thought I would get similar results but the Oomph gives a much cleaner cup which I assume is down to the mesh size.

I'm still experimenting with ratios etc but at the moment I am enjoying the Aeropress coffee more . I'm not an expert but for me I get more of the subtle flavours and more enjoyable mouthfeel with the Aeropress but that may be simply down to having may be down to me having more practice. With regard to cleaning, again I find the Aeropress a good bit easier but it not really a big deal . I only fully dismantle the Oomph after 6 or so cups and give it a full clean under the tap with a good rinse in between.

I cant give any optimisation tips just yet as I think it will take a bit more practice to dial things in to my taste .

Daft name tho.....


----------



## Dr Wu (Aug 27, 2017)

A wee update on this.

The Oomph has been relegated to the Garage.

The reasons being firstly , its a faff. Despite the blurb , it's a pain to clean properly . The suggested rinse method always leaves some residual grounds in the container.

Secondly , it's inefficient. There are a number of seals which can easily deform or slip out of position leading to leaks and being unable to fully engage the plunger.

Thirdly , the coffee doesn't taste any better that the much simpler Aeropress. It also seems to lose heat very quickly. Maybe preheating the device would help but that would only increase the faff factor.

Your mileage may vary but for my purposes it is additional effort for no improvement in quality of the coffee so it has to go.

And I still think it's a daft name.....


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm giving serious thought to expanding my work coffee options. Anyone here regularly use oomph or have any further thoughts to add to the above?

At the minute I use Aeropress and Feld grinder.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

igm45 said:


> I'm giving serious thought to expanding my work coffee options. Anyone here regularly use oomph or have any further thoughts to add to the above?
> 
> At the minute I use Aeropress and Feld grinder.


I would think very carefully about going to an Oomph. I am in complete agreement with Dr Whu above.

I needed to replace my aeropress having used it almost daily for 5 years or so it was getting worn on the inside of the cylinder (careless metal spoon stirring I think) and I opted for an Oomph. As I purchased it from Amazon I exercised the 'return' option. It was for me a very poor alternative; briefly

- It relies on several thin rubber seals to keep it from leaking, one of these frequently fell out, it has to be fitted the correct way round and to do so is a royal PITA.

- As a keep cup (which could have been useful) it is enormous and does not sit easily in my quite large hands, it will also likely leak if you don't keep it upright - so not great in a bag.

- Cleaning up afterwards requires disassembly of multiple parts to get to the filter, rinsing does not cut it, and doing it that way puts the grounds down the plughole.

- The recommended dose is c.25g - so it is designed for a pretty large brew.

- If you don't get the parts together exactly correct after disassembly for cleaning, the Oomph will resist/refuse to be locked closed after plunging, in this scenario it will with 100% certainty leak on you/floor/worktop.

Of course mine may have been faulty, but even so, for me the work-flow was so time consuming I wouldn't use one even if it were free. I can't think of a single brewing technique / item that isn't easier to use (even a siphon). For work and me the aeropress is still king.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Has anyone tried the Oomph V3 and can elaborate on the above? Or is it stick the the aeropress still?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

ATZ said:


> Has anyone tried the Oomph V3 and can elaborate on the above? Or is it stick the the aeropress still?


I stuck with the AP in the end. If you do go with the oomph please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

It's too big to use as a cup, so ends up being just a complicated Aeropress that drips everywhere when you pour it. V2 was less 'drippy' than V1, but still was a bit cumbersome.

It makes a nice brew, pretty much identical to an Aeropress as you'd expect, but mine are gathering dust on the shelf these days.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

If you have an AeroPress, (without having heard any positives/negatives on the Oomph), what would be the attraction towards the Oomph in the first place?


----------

